

Dropbox: Useless for documents using utf8 ( Web Interface ) - uyhayuy
http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=59314

======
VMG
Title is needlessly inflammatory. Their web interface seems to have a bug with
the encoding detection.

~~~
uyhayuy
Yep, Fixed.

